# Poorly dawgie



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I have two sausage dogs mini long hairs. Sweep and Vicky. Both came to me second hand and Sweep from a rather dubious person in Manchester - he was allegedly 3 and I have had him 3 years now so that would make him 6 in my calculations but the vet thinks he is about 9ish.

He has had numerous health issues including a pin removed from his back leg six months after we got him due to earlier accident we think then he had to have a nipplectomy due to it scraping on the floor (well he's got short legs!) and then had teeth scaled due to curling hair with his breath. He then went on to have an enlarged prostate which needed him to be well you know what!

He is allergic to dog hair and suffers from hay fever is constantly scratching and is on regular pain kills, antihistimine you name it this poor dog is walking medical case. He is very happy chappy though and not suffering that is until this morning he woke us up with a bit of a moan. 

He seems to be very stiff in his neck today and is twitching a bit he has had some pain killers which make him a bit drowsy and is laid next to me on settee. As its a Sunday the vet is not open and my bank account is fainting in fear with the oncoming onslaught of costs.

Anyone any idea what is going on ? its a long shot I know.

Vicky however is fit as a fiddle and is now digging my guinea pigs up in the garden and chasing cats - she seems oblivious to the fact that me laddo is not well.

Greenie


----------



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

*Poor dawggie*

Hi Before you gave him the pain killers was he able to walk as normal


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

My sister's Lakeland terrier ricks his neck once or twice a year - she's away at the moment so can't ask her what the vet prescribes - I think he gets injections plus painkillers. (Know from her comments that it's expensive ...  )

The only other possibility that I can think of is that he might have had a mini stroke??

Hope he is feeling better soon.

How on earth does a dog cope with being allergic to dog hairs though! :?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Aww, poor Sweep.
Sorry, no ideas as to what's wrong with him. Just hope it's something simple which can be fixed easlily (and cheaply).

Take care Sweep!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes he could before the painkiller but had trouble holding his head up - its not his back end which is usually the first thing to go!

He has perked up a bit and did have a bark at a cat but is laying on the patio in full sun just asleep now. I am wondering if he has an ear infection as one ear looks very red inside.

Thanks for your concerns.

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Send Dr Carol pic of said ear please!! Neo holds his head to the side when he has a sore ear and shakes his head a lot. 
Now dunt faint or puke Greeni but does the ear smell??? Possibly ask Drew to sniff as dont want you to be orf to casualty.............. :roll: :roll:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

lug ole is just red no smell Drew said. Dog very sorry for self - he now had anti histime for hay fever so he snoring! pic on way


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Can't offer any advice but you can both have a cuddle if that helps.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well its perked up no end - its chased 4 cats, wolfed down its tea and is now running away from a hose pipe! different dog. Am thinking it just slept funny - just think it would have cost me arm and a leg if had got vet into surgery this morning with no doubt mega fees for some dosage it did not require. Dogs pah who'd have em!

Me!!!!!

Greenie


----------

